# In Honour Of CWO M.B. McCumber



## XHighlander (1 Feb 2004)

*THIS IS A CORRECTION OF THE OBIT IN THE THIN RED MAGAZINE ON WHICH IT HAD MANY ERRORS IN IT*


CHIEF WARRANT OFFICER 
MARTIN BARRY McCUMBER, MMM, SBstJ, CCM, QGJM, CD (3)

Marty McCumber, who passed away on 26th June 2003, was a man
any soldier would be proud to call his friend, and all who
served in The Calgary Highlanders were his friends!

His father served in the 1939-45 War in the Royal Canadian Armoured Corps, 10th Armoured Regiment (The Fort Garry Horse) and thereafter in the Regular Canadian Army.

Martin was born in January 1941 and educated in Manitoba,
Quebec, Germany, Ontario and Calgary where he decided a migratory
life did not suit him! When he was 15, having made his mark as an Army Cadet with the Lord Strathcona's Horse (Royal Canadians) Cadet Corps, 

in 1957 he enlisted in the Canadian Army Reserves as a Trooper in the South Alberta Light Horse, transferring to the King's Own Calgary Regiment (RCAC) in 1959 after a brief spell in the 59th Light AA, RCA.1959 & The Lanark and Renfrew Scottish Regiment 1960

In 1962, by then a Sergeant, he saw the light and became a Calgary Highlander!

He was promoted to Chief Warrant Officer (WO1 in the old Army) and appointed Regimental Sergeant Major in October 1971, in which appointment he served two separate tours, being District Regimental Sergeant Major, also for two tours, spanning the years 1971-1990! 

From 1990 until his first retirement in 1996, he was on the District Staff as Cadet Liaison Officer. 

In 1996, having reached compulsory retirement age, he transferred to the Supplementary Reserve list and was recalled from the Supp-L to be the training Officer for the Calgary Highlanders Cadets, 

from which he finally retired due to ill-health in December 2002, having served in the rank of Chief Warrant Officer for 31 years!

In all he served for over 45 years and was one of the a very select group to earn a Canadian Forces Decoration (CD) for 12 years, plus three clasps for 10 years each!

In addition to his purely military duties, Marty was a long-term militia First Aid Instructor, 

in recognition of which he was admitted to the Order of St John in 1995.

He was a recipient of the Canadian Centennial Medal in 1967 

In 1986 he was appointed a Member of the Order of Military Merit.

and was one of a rather small number of Canadians awarded the Queen‘s Golden Jubilee Medal in 2002.

Marty was predeceased by his father, 
Sgt. John Martin McCumber, MiD, ED, SSM

and his son, 
Cpl. Martin James William McCumber, CD (RCAF). 

He is survived by his wife Helen, his son Guy David Andrew, a sister Judy and two grandchildren Sarah & Russel.

A large crowd who had lost a true friend attended Marty's funeral on 3rd July. 

The graveside service was conducted by Brigade Padre Major The Reverend Alan Schooley, CD. 

The Lament was played by Lieutenant Colonel (Retired) J L Moffat, OMM CD. 

A trumpeter from the King's Own Calgary Regiment, Sergeant Mike Scott, CD, played the Last Post. 

Retired MWO2 Joe Doucet, CD presented a eulogy that reminded listeners that Marty was not
only a splendid man, but also one with a sense of humour!


----------



## Kirkhill (1 Feb 2004)

X Highlander

I am sorry to hear about the passing of your father. I had the great pleasure of serving with Mr. McCumber (Marty) from 1980 to 1983 when he was our RSM. He was a great friend and example for junior subbies.  

I wish you luck with your efforts in completing his collection.

All the best to you.

Chris.


----------



## pegged (1 Feb 2004)

/salute
This was a good man. I was in Cadets for the Calgary Highlanders while he was there (Now I‘m in the Reserves for the CH, I was 15 then). He was very kind, and a great person to look up to. RIP.


----------

